# Jam buddies?



## Lola

We need to start a bit of a social network here so those that would like to jam with people in the local areas of where we live could get together.

I admit the title of this thread is a bit juvenile but you get the idea.

*All those in favor of a communicative thread for aspiring musicians to contact each other(contact info by pm only) Yeah or Nay???



*I spent an hour going through adds on kijiji. So many adds! I feel a little more comfortable asking here!


----------



## greco

YEAH....Seems like a great idea to me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

The format of this thread should read as follows:

Where do you live??

Closest major intersection.

Availability.

Genre of music you like playing.

What do you play?

I need to be able to play with others in order to sharpen my chops.

- - - Updated - - -

and of course pm each other with any pertinent info!


----------



## Lola

So I guess I will start this off!

I live in Pickering. Closest major intersection is Valleyfarm and #2.

I can work my schedule around yours for the most part.

My chops level is beginner\intermediate.

Play electric guitar and have a busking amp or if need be I can bring the big guns, my Marshall.

I will play just about anything as long as I am learning I don't care! Even C&W will do. I need to be able to become more proficient.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you live near Mitchell ON, Ted Schinbein has a jam on Saturday and now on Wednesdays from 1 until 4 at Random Acts of Music (near the post office). $5 helps him keep the lights and heat going. There are microphones and everyone sits in a circle and takes a turn (if you want). Some great old tunes, mostly country and folk, but not limited to that. Drop in and have fun, give him your email address for other announcements if you want. He usually closes it down for the summer, but who knows, that may change. A good time with nice folks and usually a few people show up just to listen too.


----------



## Axe Dragon

I live in Pelham (Niagara Region) Ontario.

I'm not really near an intersection most would recognize...

Available on weekends to start.

I play rock, classic rock, blues and folk mostly. Lots of original arrangements, lots of fuzzy riffs, lots of alternate tunings... Looking for abstract, experimental jam mates.

Thanks,

Axe






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne

I play electric guitar exclusively. I'm into all kinds of music, most easily (but not accurately) summed up by "classic rock". I'm always looking for new people to play with. I'm happy to go anywhere within, say, 50km of the Barrie/Orillia area. I have a regular jam with a singer and drummer in Barrie. I would be happy to have someone come play with us or separate from that. We COULD use a lead player and/or bass player though. It's tough to find people you really click with that you can communicate with non-verbally, people that are sharing the same wavelength, people that are somewhat dedicated to what's going on and motivated to practice despite the fact that we're not really playing with the intention of gigging (although an occasional gig isn't out of the question). Our jams are a just for fun thing. Success is measured by the smile:frown ratio.

I've been doing the kijiji thing for some time now and mostly I've found around 90% of the people you talk to flake out and you never actually meet them. It still amazes me how you can be talking to someone back and forth and then they just disappear and stop replying. Does it take SO much to say "Hey, I just decided it's not for me."? That being said, I DID find ONE person that I instantly had a connection to, and that keeps me trying. Is it too much to ask to find two more?


----------



## Kerry Brown

I live in Squamish, BC, 60 km north of Vancouver. I play electric guitar, mostly blues. Mostly play rhythm but can noodle a bit on lead. I'be be willing to drive to West Van, North Van, or Whistler. Available most evenings and weekends.


----------



## bscott

As a beginner I had issues with finding people who would be willing to play with a beginner. Via a circuitous route, I joined Meetup and found people who were wanting to jam and were willing to have a beginner sit in. With Meetup you can join other people's jams or create one yourself and have people join yours. 
There is no commitment that you have to make. You join Meetup and either join jams or you don't. Meetup can notify you, by email, of jams coming up and you can decide if you want to join that jam or not.
I have had nothing but positive experiences here in Ottawa. Kind, generous and welcoming people. I have learned LOTS and my playing has improved immesureably. And I am in one learning group that will be playing in a recital soon. Many may scoff at this one song recital but it is a big step for myself and others in the group. We are mostly older adults learning to play the guitar, play guitar with others, learn music theory. None of us would go to an open mic somewhere and play. But, because we are in a group, I think we are more willing to brave a public performance.
the Meetup thing helps people of similar interests to meet and get to know others who we would not normally come into contact with. That is certainly the case with me.
good luck


----------



## Lola

Hey can I get a link to Meetup!


----------



## Lola

I joined Meetup! I am thinking about seriously becoming and organizer. I am going to do an add for the GTA and surrounding areas to find people to jam with! 

I also am joining another group in Pickering that lets you play with other people in a studio setting. I am so adamant about becoming more proficient! I am leaving no stone unturned.


----------



## bscott

Lola said:


> I joined Meetup! I am thinking about seriously becoming and organizer. I am going to do an add for the GTA and surrounding areas to find people to jam with!
> 
> I also am joining another group in Pickering that lets you play with other people in a studio setting. I am so adamant about becoming more proficient! I am leaving no stone unturned.


Awesome!!! Its a great place to start. Meet new people that you quite possibly never have met otherwise. I know that is fact for me. Best of luck. Go forth and knock em dead!!


----------



## Lola

bscott said:


> Awesome!!! Its a great place to start. Meet new people that you quite possibly never have met otherwise. I know that is fact for me. Best of luck. Go forth and knock em dead!!


I am getting some feedback about meet ups at the Rehearsal factory. I have practiced there before. There are only 3 or 4 amps per room. There are 10 or more going to this Meetup. That means I am going to have to share time on an amp? I think I will ask the organizer if I could bring my own. I hope so. I really don't want to share time on an amp. I want it all for myself! I admit I am greedy.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I think there's probably only 4 amps for a reason. I mean, almost everyone has an amp...if they wanted 10 they would probably have 10. The 4 amps are likely to limit the 10 guitar toe stepping contest.


----------



## Guest

you can bring your own amp/equipment to the Rehearsal factory.
I've done so in the past. and so did my jamming partners.


----------



## 18Rocks

I've been wanting to find some people to jam with for while and haven't had much luck. Then again, I haven't searched very hard. 
I live in Winnipeg and I'm willing to travel within a 50km radius and I'm a begginner/intermdediate (depends on what your asking of me) and like to play rock, hard rock and some metal but am totally willing to try different things. My wife is moving to Guelph for a year in a couple of weeks so I'll have nothing but time on my hands to play. My schedule is flixible but mainly evening and weekends.


----------



## blam

I think a sub forum would serve a great purpose for this.

maybe by province or general area. ie: GVA, GTA, Edmonton area, Caglary area, etc


----------



## Lola

So do I have to tell the mods to do this? I can't create a sub forum only they can, right?


----------



## Shooter177

I would deffently like to see this work itself out! I jam with a couple guys weekly (guitar bass and drums) and had no luck with finding others to jam with us for more than a couple times! I'm starting to think it's me!

i live in Hampton ON (jam in Oshawa) 
i am beginner/intermediate 
like to jam anything and everything 
we like to jam on Mondays


----------



## Guest

my situation is the weird shift I work. tues-sat aft. 2:30-10:30pm.
sundays are usually spent with elder relatives which leaves only
monday for me. I always book my vacation as single days throughout
the summer though. looking forward to the annual Riff Wrath Jams.
it's a nice country drive 1/2 hour north-west of guelph. come on out.


----------



## Lola

I am going to divide this into sub forums for different areas. Any idea how I should do this?


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I am going to divide this into sub forums for different areas. Any idea how I should do this?


Consider contacting Scott, Admin for the GC forum, via PM.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> my situation is the weird shift I work. tues-sat aft. 2:30-10:30pm.
> sundays are usually spent with elder relatives which leaves only
> monday for me. I always book my vacation as single days throughout
> the summer though. looking forward to the annual _*Riff Wrath Jams.*_
> it's a nice country drive 1/2 hour north-west of guelph. come on out.


Would you happen to have the dates for this year?


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> my situation is the weird shift I work. tues-sat aft. 2:30-10:30pm.
> sundays are usually spent with elder relatives which leaves only
> monday for me. I always book my vacation as single days throughout
> the summer though. looking forward to the annual Riff Wrath Jams.
> it's a nice country drive 1/2 hour north-west of guelph. come on out.


While Lola's working to set up some sort of "Jam" thread, which I think is a good idea. Here's a little trick I used for the last few years before I retired to get more long weekends. I would take Fridays off but only use 4 hours of my vacation entitlement which in my case, was 40 hours over and above the plant shutdown. This gave me 10 more long weekends per year instead of 5 if I had used 8 hours for each Friday off. The difference in pay was minimal with extra time off being my goal. Of course it doesn't work for everyone but it worked well for me.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Would you happen to have the dates for this year?


not set yet, but, if Gerry's pattern stays the same, it's always the saturday before 
the july 1st long weekend and the saturday after the labour day long weekend.



Guitar101 said:


> While Lola's working to set up some sort of "Jam" thread, which I think is a good idea. Here's a little trick I used for the last few years before I retired to get more long weekends. I would take Fridays off but only use 4 hours of my vacation entitlement which in my case, was 40 hours over and above the plant shutdown. This gave me 10 long weekends instead of 5 if I had used 8 hours for each Friday off. The difference in pay was minimal with extra time off being my goal. Of course it doesn't work for everyone but it worked well for me.


I get 20 days vacation. I booked off all the saturdays during the summer.
it's all long weekends for me from the beginning of june till the end of sept.
I'll be looking for a band project.


----------



## sambonee

Lola I gotta say this. I chuckled when you said no stone unturned. After your "cookie" experiment I coundlt help making the connection. You should start a "cookie" jam section.


----------



## Lola

I am looking for Scott! This is like looking for Waldo! I don't see his name anywhere! 

I already might have a maybe jam session with someone here! Gots my fingers crossed. 

I was already set to put my name out there(different avenues) but I think it's a really bad idea. I need to be safe

There is quite the bit of activity on the Meetup site. They do a lot of meet and play at the Rehearsal Factories all over. 

I have decided to that I am going to take some lessons. I found a really cool teacher! Earl Johnson, the lead guitar player for Moxy back in the day. Really nice guy.

- - - Updated - - -

Where would I locate Scott?

I have looked in all the right places but maybe I am missing one!

I want to get this "jam buddies" thing up and running!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I am looking for Scott! This is like looking for Waldo! I don't see his name anywhere!
> 
> Where would I locate Scott?
> 
> I have looked in all the right places but maybe I am missing one!
> 
> I want to get this "jam buddies" thing up and running!


Try sending him a PM...this link should help:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/member.php?3-GuitarsCanada

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sub forums, while a good idea in certain circumstances can become very confusing and jumbled process. We have done them in the past and then had to remove them. However, there are two built in functions of this forum that are grossly under-utilized. That is the built in calendar and the groups function. Both of which are available to any member to create events and or groups for specialized areas and subjects. How we get them more prominent and accessible to everyone is the question. Right now the groups area is accessed by clicking on the "community" drop down menu at top. The calendar is shown at the nav bar as a separate section as well. I will look at the groups function and see if there is a way to get it more exposure and more easily accessible. But its the perfect function for what you are trying to do here.


----------



## Lola

I found the groups under the community drop box but don't know how to add groups . Yes, I am technically challenged!


----------



## Lola

Never mind I figured it out! I just don't know how to divide this up into suitable groups. Suggested groups could be GTA, Scarborough, Durham region(Pickering, Ajax, Whitby and Oshawa) for starters. Any suggestions to help me configure this out would be very much appreciated!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

Please add a North of GTA subgroup as well.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I joined Meetup! I am thinking about seriously becoming and organizer. I am going
> to do an add for the GTA and surrounding areas to find people to jam with!


I encountered this site through kijiji. DownToJam.com. You have to join (free) 
to check it out though (which I haven't done, yet). Seems interesting.

[video=youtube;9-HxJ8cPyN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HxJ8cPyN0[/video]


----------



## idma

Where do you live?? - Toronto, Ontario

Closest major intersection. - Finch ave + Victoria Park

Availability. - Sunday nights, Tuesday nights, Thursday nights, sometimes wednesdays

Genre of music you like playing. - Rock, alt rock, funk (learning)

What do you play? - (scale 10 really awesome, 1 can barely play) Acoustic guitar (7), Electric guitar (5), keys (4), drums (4), some bass (6)
Of course, these are subjective to whatever genre you're playing

I want to sharpen my chops and maybe possibly start a band

Age - 30 (i dont mean to be exclusive)


----------



## Lola

idma said:


> Age group looking for - 25-40


Well I guess I can't apply for this position! I am 49 soon to be 50 in November! lol


----------



## Lola

I will get my butt in gear and work on this tonight! I promise!

I do have this divided up but I have been trying to include everyone here who lives in Ontario.


----------



## Guest

I forgot about this site.
http://www.bandmix.ca/search/


----------



## Hamstrung

There's also this... 
http://overhear.com/classifieds/ON/

... not to mention the twice a year gathering at the Riff Wrath jam!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> ... not to mention the twice a year gathering at the Riff Wrath jam!


you mean this thing?
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70509-7th-annual-Riff-Wrath-Jams-2015


----------



## bscott

Lola said:


> I will get my butt in gear and work on this tonight! I promise!
> 
> I do have this divided up but I have been trying to include everyone here who lives in Ontario.


Ottawa already has a "group" in the meetup software. If you are setting up a folder for Ottawa or eastern ontario, you could put a sticky post and direct people to the Ottawa meet up group - MOJO. If that didn't work for them they could still use the folders here.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> you mean this thing?
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70509-7th-annual-Riff-Wrath-Jams-2015


Can we get directions to the Weed Garden??


----------



## Lola

So all is said and done but I can't access this to add any groups! My access is DENIED!~ Why, I don't know!


----------



## thsc

I live in Toronto. 

Chops: beginner (started about 5 months ago). 

Music: I like hard rock/metal

Would be really helpful to jam with some peeps that can help me improve much faster.


----------



## Adcandour

Just bought it today. Saddest guitar book ever.


----------



## Guest

bscott said:


> Can we get directions to the Weed Garden??


PM'd


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> PM'd


Ha ha very funny!( you can be sure this is sarcasm)


----------



## idma

goes anybody use Grouptones? its useful because it maps everybody out and the profiles you can make for yourself is great for showing as much info as you want

You can check me out under "idma"


----------



## Lola

My day just doesn't get better than this! I just found out that my bosses son who is 15 plays electric guitar. We are ages apart but music is a universal language. I know that he has been teaching himself for about 2 years. I am going to ask if he would like to play with me! I am excited. I don't know where or what his skill set is but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## lg777

This would be great. I'm around the Markham area.

Style: mostly finger picking/strumming acoustic now but I have electric and bass.


----------



## Btown

A practice buddy would be great!
Where do you live? Waterdown, Ont
Availability. Evenings and weekends 
What do you play? No jazz, country, metal. Open to anything else


----------



## Lola

So I finally hooked up with some people to play with through Meetup! We are playing Friday night at the Rehearsal factory on Geary Avenue. The only thing about Meetup is that it's a one off. Need to find some people to play with consistently! It should be fun though!

- - - Updated - - -

I also decided to ditch the guitar teacher I just found. We set a date of every Thursday at 6. I text to confirm!
I text him a couple of times. He texts me 2 days later. He said that he would handle all bookings. I guess his GF screwed up or they broke up. Don't know, don't care! I am going to check out the lessons from the teachers at L & M. A friend told me that L & M have a very high standard for there teachers. I have nothing to lose. Thought about doing some networking there!


----------



## jeancoltrane

live in toronto, near kingston rd & danforth (i guess scarborough technically )
into blues, 60's/70s psychedelia, krautrock, astral jazz, experimental etc


have some random clips as well as short lick lessons up here https://www.youtube.com/user/lerps123/videos
also Lola, if you dont find a teacher that suits you, i've taught on and off for 10 years (usually with a strong emphasis on improvisation and how to jam). ./plug 

-tobin


----------



## Lola

I found a group of people to jam with. I found them via Meetup. Jam is at Rehearsal Factory on Geary avenue 8-11 Friday night. I can hardly wait. What's nice about this is, just going to play and have fun without judgment! There is 9 of us and I am bringing my amp because we are in the smaller room and there is only 3 amps. It looks like a great room with 3 Marshall stacks. We have a set list of fairly easy songs to play. It's great because I will be able to network and get involved with people at my skill level. Yes, I am so looking forward to this! Fun!! This is such a good way to improve your playing!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> There is 9 of us and I am bringing my amp because we are in the smaller room and there is only 3 amps. It looks like a great room with 3 Marshall stacks.!


Why don't you take your bodybuilder son with you. I'm pretty sure he could get you one of those 3 Marshall stacks.:smile-new:


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Why don't you take your bodybuilder son with you. I'm pretty sure he could get you one of those 3 Marshall stacks.:smile-new:


Evil, nasty and wicked. lol I love it!

I would rather have an Orange stack though! 

I played one at the RF on Front street and it was just so versatile and downright amazing.


----------



## Lola

Jam date night tonight! I am so excited. There were 14 songs to learn in the course of a week. I only know 5 of them. Just too much damned things to learn in such a short time frame. It will be fun though. We have a 21 year old female drummer who's going to rock by the sounds of it. Hell, I am old enough her mother but oh well. It's about fun! 

*I love rock n' roll, so put another dime in the juke box baby!*


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Jam date night tonight! I am so excited. There were 14 songs to learn in the course of a week. I only know 5 of them. Just too much damned things to learn in such a short time frame. It will be fun though. We have a 21 year old female drummer who's going to rock by the sounds of it. Hell, I am old enough her mother but oh well. It's about fun!
> 
> *I love rock n' roll, so put another dime in the juke box baby!*



...Give 'er!


----------



## Lola

What a blast! OMG! It was so nice to be able to play with others that were in my league! The drummer was all of 5 foot nothing and 99 lbs wet but boy she could drum. 

We played New Orleans is sinking, that was the best song of the night. Those couple of riffs right at the beginning of song sounded really good. Made a few mistakes but no one said a damned word. Hell, everyone made a few mistakes. So now, 3 of us are getting together every other week. We need a bass player so it either will be on Kijiji or some other for of advertisement. Moments like tonight are absolutely priceless. I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Lola

I forgot to tell you that during Lenny Kravitz Fly away the drummer kicked her stool aside and played standing up. I was blown away! She was so into it. She even danced as she played standing. What a little power house she was! Everyone gave her a standing O after the song was done! Holy crap I was so impressed! Such a really nice down earth person. I was talking to her during a break. Her parents never wanted her to play drums. Funny how things turn out in life though!


----------



## Chito

Seems like you've got something pretty good going in there Lola.


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> Seems like you've got something pretty good going in there Lola.


But I need a bass player!


----------



## making noise

Lola said:


> We need to start a bit of a social network here so those that would like to jam with people in the local areas of where we live could get together.
> 
> *Great thread, I just stumbled onto. Anybody in the Toronto On area wanna exchange licks or jam. Into rock, blues. Primarily I play in that idiom. *


----------



## idma

I'm in toronto area too if anybody wants me. I'm an electric and acoustic guitar player. I mainly play rock, alternative rock, and ambient/church type of music. I'd love to get into the blues scene. 

I'm also thinking of getting into bass if anybody needs it.


----------



## Lola

making noise said:


> Lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to start a bit of a social network here so those that would like to jam with people in the local areas of where we live could get together.
> 
> *Great thread, I just stumbled onto. Anybody in the Toronto On area wanna exchange licks or jam. Into rock, blues. Primarily I play in that idiom. *
> 
> 
> 
> What do you play?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lola

idma said:


> I'm in toronto area too if anybody wants me. I'm an electric and acoustic guitar player. I mainly play rock, alternative rock, and ambient/church type of music. I'd love to get into the blues scene.
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting into bass if anybody needs it.


My bass player was here from England doing a company project for a year and now he has to leave, just when things were starting to click! I want to cry! I am so saddened by his near future departure! I will need a bass player very shortly. Pls pm me! We play rock, metal and blues. I have a dedicated group of people that practice together consistently. That's the only way to do it. With the same people and with consistency. There are NO egos in this band just people who want to play, practice their asses off and have fun!


----------



## High/Deaf

Sorry for the motivational poster post: Every time a door closes, another one opens. 

My drummer quit 6 weeks ago. Just up and moved back to Ontario. We got very lucky and found a drummer 3 weeks ago who had just freed himself up from one of his previous commitments. Glad to say it was an upgrade in every way. I was sad about losing the previous guy - but if he hadn't quit we would have never looked for someone else. So just try to see it as an opportunity, as sucky as that sounds.


----------



## sask99

I had this posted awhile ago. Looking to jam in Southern Sask. 
46 year-old guitarst looking to jam with muscians who are into the same music. I listen to a huge variety but really interested in southern rock/old Country. Bands like Tom Petty, Drive-By Truckers, Steve Earle, Johnny Cash, Waylon, ZZ Top, Neil Young, Jason Isbell Ryan Bingham, Skynyrd, Fogerty, Raging Slab, Justin Townes Earle...
I live 30 min from Regina, looking to see musicians in my area, or from Regina willing to travel once in a while .


----------

